

How do non-english speaking people code? - rounak

For ex. how does a chinese person who doesn't know english write javascript?
======
mikeleeorg
All the Chinese programmers I know can understand some English - especially
enough to write code, though many have taken English classes as well. It's
possible my selection sample is biased, since the Chinese programmers I know
are somehow related to this industry.

FYI: they use keyboards that have both Chinese and English characters on them,
like: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keyboard_layout#Chinese>

------
bartonfink
I doubt it would be that hard. You'd just have to memorize the keywords in the
programming language. You don't need to speak English to write code, although
it does help.

~~~
sebkomianos
Memorizing keywords in a language you know/understand is really much different
to just memorizing.

------
r3demon
They would know the meanings for most of the names (classes, functions,
operators) even if they don't know English at all.

------
BruceForth
I would presume they use a keyboard.

On a more serious note, as a native Finnish-speaker, I've always written all
of my code and comments in English. It's just so much simpler than any other
alternative I can think of.

~~~
sebkomianos
But you DO speak english.

------
mg1313
If you don't know any English then you don't code. How could you?? Every
programmer I know does know some English and can write/speak well enough to be
understood.

------
stonemetal
How does a Spaniard who doesn't know English write French?

About as well as he knows French.

